# Goodbye Renata, Hello Rayovac



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I use more 344 batteries than any other size. They are used on ESA 9162/4 (Omega F300, Tissot Tissonic, Longines Ultronic, Titus), Accutron 218s, 219s and a whole load of other electronic movements. I can easily get through a box of 10 in a week.

I wont skimp on batteries. I always use silver oxide, always buy Renata, always in boxes of 10 and nearly always from Cousins who are still cheaper than eBay sellers etc. I'll never put alkaline batteries in watches.

But quality batteries have risen in price quite a lot over the last 2 years, probably due to their silver content. They have risen to such an extent that there is now a significant difference between Renata 344 and Rayovac 344. Box of 100 Renata is about Â£98 incl VAT & postage ....same size Rayovac is Â£52...both silver oxide, both Swiss made.

No brainer really, switch to Rayovac ... at least for the 344 size. It'll be interesting to see if I notice a difference  .


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a cousin and aunt called Renata... for a moment I thought there were going somewhere that I didn't knew about


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

We both know that Alkaline batteries are not trustworthy and will find more reliable alternatives for, not only watches, but for anything we value.

I use second tier LSD AA and AAA cells for the kit that uses those types. I donâ€™t see anything wrong in using Rayovac in place of Renata, either will most likely be from the contractor who is most competitive, whatever the label says.

Alkaline batteries leak, not all of them, but the ones in your most valued watch, torch, impossible to replace item, will always pull your pants down. 

I hope the Rayovac's work out (I'm sure they won't be harmful).


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

I always prefer Maxell or Sony for any button cell. Those Japanese seem to have this electrickery thing pretty well sorted.

Whereas I've seen a few Renata batteries leaking in watches. It might be a statistical anomaly but I'd rather not trust the Swiss with watch batteries. Interestingly I've heard similar comments from a couple of watchmakers. It might help that here in Australia we're a lot closer to Japan than Switzerland. Maybe batteries are like Guinness; they don't travel well.


----------

